# For All You FRENCH BULLDOG Lovers...



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG...looks like Yogi the way it posted above next to his avatar .


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Apparently this commercial is causing a huge uproar because of the dog racing but I loved the frenchie!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I know there is controversy around the Greyhound aspect but still Mr. Quiggly is so cute!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree! I love the color of him and Yogi. What is it called?

Greyhound racing, in itself doesn't bother me. I know that a lot of them aren't properly cared for but I don't know as much about it as some people.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank You! They are called cream Frenchies...my personal favorite but love 'em all. I was stuck on that color when I was acquiring a Frenchie.

I'm the same...not as educated on the greyhound racing industry or greyhounds themselves. Living in SC...we do not have racing of this type only steeplechase. I've never gone to the dog races even when my sister lived in Florida.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is adorable! Makes me want a pair of those sneakers!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Omg, this made my day. I probably sounded like such a nutcase cracking up in my apartment, I'm sure I was loud enough that my neighbors could hear me.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute and when he smiled I thought it was Yogi, looks just like him.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

My bf laughed and laughed...and I watched him laugh and laugh. Little things amuse him


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Laugh Out Loud!
Maybe they'll show it during the Superbowl!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

His smile at the end totally is Yogi! But I'm not happy with using dog racing as promotion at all. And I know others felt the same, its a horrid sport. :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

watched this commercial during super bowl...

i swear, if ever i get another dog, it'll be a frenchie.


----------

